# quel ton il devrait/devra/doit adopter



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

L'ambulance est arrivée aux Arums Mauves. Le médecin examine Evan allongé sur le plancher. Anastasia lui pose des questions. L'ambulancier se redresse et hésite avant de lui répondre. Samuel pense :

_Le premier ambulancier dévisage Anastasia, puis dirige son regard vers moi, probablement, en tentant de décider quel ton il *devrait/devra/doit *adopter._

Pourriez-vous me dire quelle option est meilleure ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme le présent de narration semble être utilisé juste avant, c'est a priori ce temps-là qu'il faut continuer d'employer. Quelle est la phrase qui suit immédiatement ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

L'ambulancier demande à Samuel si c'est lui le directeur de l'école.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je demandais la phrase exacte et pas une paraphrase… J'aimerais surtout savoir à quel temps est conjugué le verbe de cette phrase.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Au présent comme ma phrase initiale. Toute la narration est au présent. Samuel raconte ce qu'il voit, ce qu'il pense à l'instant même.


----------



## Bezoard

A priori _devra_ ou _devrait_ puisqu'il s'agit d'une action future.
Je suppose que la virgule après "probablement" est de trop.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Au présent comme ma phrase initiale. Toute la narration est au présent.


Dans ce cas et contrairement à Bezoard, c'est pour moi clairement le présent de narration qu'il faut utiliser pour rester cohérent avec le reste du texte. Le conditionnel d'atténuation est toutefois également possible vu que l'ambulancier se demande la meilleure attitude à adopter. Le futur me semble en revanche inadapté étant donné qu'il se pose la question maintenant (à ce moment du passé) et pour l'instant présent, pas pour plus tard.

C'est peut-être plus clair si on écrit le monologue intérieur de l'ambulancier :

_Quel ton est-ce que je *devrais* adopter ?_ 
_Quel ton est-ce que je *devrai* adopter ?_ 
_Quel ton est-ce que je *dois* adopter ?_


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai pensé que l'ambulancier avait quelque chose de spécial à demander ou à dire à son interlocuteur, et qu'il se demande quel ton il devra adopter pour le dire. Il se pose la question maintenant pour une action future, proche il est vrai, qui fait qu'on pourrait aussi envisager :
_en tentant de décider quel ton il *allait/va *adopter._
Le futur me semble mieux adapté à une question ponctuelle future : quel ton _sera_ le plus adapté à la question délicate qu'il va poser ?
En revanche, s'il s'agit d'une question générale de politesse et de déférence, le présent me va très bien ; quel ton _est_ le plus adapté pour s'adresser à son interlocuteur.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.


Bezoard said:


> s'il s'agit d'une question générale de politesse et de déférence (…) quel ton _est_ le plus adapté pour s'adresser à son interlocuteur.


Oui, c'est le cas.


----------



## OLN

J'ai l'impression que Samuel ne pense pas cela, mais est le narrateur.
La phrase est à mon avis peu naturelle.

Suggestions (sans le gérondif) :
_ puis..., tentant probablement de décider quel ton adopter._
Ou plutôt ("tenter de décider" fait calque de l'anglais) :  ..., _hésitant probablement sur le ton à adopter._


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est effectivement « tenter de décider » qui ne convient pas.



OLN said:


> hésitant probablement sur le ton à adopter.


 Ce qui contourne habilement le problème sur le temps du verbe.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.


OLN said:


> ("tenter de décider" fait calque de l'anglais


Plutôt du russe.


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> C'est effectivement « tenter de décider » qui ne convient pas.


Je m'attendais à te voir tiquer au moins autant sur le gérondif.  Dirais-tu en tant que narrateur qui émet une supposition « ... puis il dirige son regard vers moi [tout] en hésitant probablement sur le ton à adopter / en se demandant probablement quel ton adopter » ?
Bon, je m'égare.

P.S. : Je ne sais pas s'il est encore temps de changer le nom, mais  "arums mauves" [ʀɔm mo] est dur à prononcer.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne pouvais m'arrêter au gérondif étant donné que je m'étais déjà arrêté avant : au verbe même (_tenter de décider_).


----------



## nicduf

La juxtaposition du gérondif et de l'adverbe en "ment" alourdit la phrase.Ne serait-elle pas plus harmonieuse avec"sans doute" à la place de l'adverbe "probablement" ?


----------



## OLN

C'est la place de "probablement" entouré de virgules et le gérondif qui clochent pour moi, indépendamment l'un de l'autre.
... mais est-on supposé faire une relecture complète ? Relecteur-correcteur est un métier ; il ne faudrait pas retirer le pain de la bouche des professionnels.


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, ce n'est pas le gérondif qui m'embête : je trouverais tout à fait normal de dire _ne sachant pas quel ton adopter, _mais outre le changement de sens, cela ne colle pas avec l'adverbe : je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais _ne sachant probablement pas quel ton adopter_, je trouve que ça coince...


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> je trouverais tout à fait normal de dire _ne sachant pas quel ton adopter_


Oui, mais dans ce cas ce ne serait pas un gérondif, mais un participe présent. 

Mais bon, là on s'éloigne un peu beaucoup de la question initiale sur le temps du verbe…


----------



## Nanon

Oui, bon, certes, c'est un participe présent, _mea maxima culpa,_ et je ne peux plus éditer... mais je crois que cela ne change pas grand-chose au fond du problème, qui est de savoir si on doit absolument garder les mêmes temps et surtout les mêmes verbes dans la phrase française pour rendre cette idée... (voir aussi tenter de décider [sic])


----------

